# Hello



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello. 

I have been on here for a little while but never really got into talking to you all properly. Iv just fiddled about with making my profile look a bit colourful and commented on a few of the threads,then realised that that's quite rude of me and I should have said hello first!!  So HELLLOOOOO. 

I have quite a few pets. (See photo's! There's cats and tortoises too but I haven't got any good photo's of them) But im mainly into my bunnies and my dogs. Iv just added my 4th bunny to my shed. Thank you Heidi!! (who has helped me with my last two bondings!) I could not have done it without her brilliant advice  My shed is at its limit now,so no more for me.  

You lot seem like a nice bunch  so im sure you'l see a bit more of me about!!

Zowie. Xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello there, I see your not too far from me


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Haverhill Suffolk


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Iv heard its nice round there!  I have a few people in at work who moved that way because they said it was lovely but still come all the way to chelmsford to work.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Haverhill Suffolk


Ooh I didn't know you weren't too far from me

Hi & welcome Zowie


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hiiii i would like to officially welcome to the madness :lol: :lol: :lol:

im no where near you


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

zowie said:


> Iv heard its nice round there!  I have a few people in at work who moved that way because they said it was lovely but still come all the way to chelmsford to work.


I can't say I like it around her but then I'm a country girl (originally from Cornwall), I'm only here cos the OH's mum lives up the road 



simplysardonic said:


> Ooh I didn't know you weren't too far from me
> 
> Hi & welcome Zowie


 where are you from then :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I can't say I like it around her but then I'm a country girl (originally from Cornwall), I'm only here cos the OH's mum lives up the road
> 
> where are you from then :lol:


Bootiful Norfolk, home of the Turkey Twizzler & the Lotto Lout


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello; I'm relatively new, too...I have received lots of friendly help & advice here already!

I'm miles away from all of you down here in Cornwall...!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, I've been emailing and texting with you for how long Zowie, and I didnt realise you were that close to me, lmao 
My mums friends live in Leigh-on-sea, my dad stayed with them to do a course for work in Chelmsford!

Anyway!
Its great to see you on here finally!
How are the 4 now? I havn't heard anything from you in the last couple of days so I'm guessing they are good  You are back at work now arn't you so I hope they are good!

I'm gonna and take a look at your profile now, and finally see Jimbo hopefully!

*Heidi*


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes everyone! I look forward to mixing with the madness!! 

My mums originally a Cornwall girl. 

Heidi,after all this time, iv never thought to wonder where abouts in the world you were!! Thats so wierd that you're that close. Do you come here often? 

Xx


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry,i forgot to add that they are doing well! I didnt want to continue hassling you!!  Jim's fitted in really well. He's always laying with Elf and Tink. Rosie still spends alot of time on her own though  The boys seem to be getting on ever so well. They all share the toys and food which is lovely to see. I think the bonding went really well! 

Xx


----------



## FreyaD (May 15, 2011)

Hiya,
I'm relatively new too and realised I've never said a proper hello, so hello everyone 
We have 2 gorgeous buns (currently in a very long and very slow bonding process ) and 2 piggies. (Pigs and buns not kept together!)
Freya


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

zowie said:


> Sorry,i forgot to add that they are doing well! I didnt want to continue hassling you!!  Jim's fitted in really well. He's always laying with Elf and Tink. Rosie still spends alot of time on her own though  The boys seem to be getting on ever so well. They all share the toys and food which is lovely to see. I think the bonding went really well!
> 
> Xx


Thats great  
Your not hassling me, lol. 
Rosie sounds like she is just wanting to be a little apart from the others if she is still doing it now. We thought it was because Elf and Tink were a pair and you added her in, but if Jim's laying with Elf and Tink and she isnt then I guess she is just like that, Gypsy and Marley are here.

We used to come to Leigh-on-Sea a fair bit but not so much now as my mums friend now has a dog, meaning we cant take ours as we dont know how they would get on (ours can be choosy on which dogs he likes) and he cant be left all day at home.

Welcome FreyaD 

*Heidi*


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi freya! 


I felt like I was hassling!! I'm still surprised that they were all friends in 3 and a half days!! I'm kind of pleased that Rosie is still on her own and I now know that it wasn't because she was being bullied but I just can't help but feel sad for her. I just wanted her to have a close friend of her own but it just wasn't to be. 



I like Leigh on sea,I haven't been for a while though. What sort of dogs does yours choose to like? Mine don't like any!! Even going out in public is difficult!!

Xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

zowie said:


> Hi freya!
> 
> I felt like I was hassling!! I'm still surprised that they were all friends in 3 and a half days!! I'm kind of pleased that Rosie is still on her own and I now know that it wasn't because she was being bullied but I just can't help but feel sad for her. I just wanted her to have a close friend of her own but it just wasn't to be.
> 
> ...


He generally likes black labs  
He doesnt like anything small and white - westies, jrt's etc... thanks to a bad experience when he was young.
To be honest he is much much better in his old age but we dont want to take him planning on going for the day and the 2 dogs dont get on 
She has a 8yr old Chocolate Lab boy.

*Heidi*


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> He generally likes black labs
> He doesnt like anything small and white - westies, jrt's etc... thanks to a bad experience when he was young.
> To be honest he is much much better in his old age but we dont want to take him planning on going for the day and the 2 dogs dont get on
> She has a 8yr old Chocolate Lab boy.
> ...


He's easy to please!!  He'd like it round my way,there's loads of black labs! would he be able to tell the difference between a black one and chocolate one?? I dont blame him for not liking small dogs! Small dogs are a pain! I wanted the round to swallow me up and eat me tonight when I was out with mine. They went nuts at some other small dog and i had to pin them down just so this poor woman could walk past!! Even though their small and they wouldnt ever bite,(they are just all noise) people get very scared of them. Xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh, you imagine a GSD having one of those moments!!! He is very imbarrassing and I think people are looking and going "hmm, typical, these dangerous GSD's!" 
He has met a really old choc lab at work thru the fence and they went mental! Which I really wasnt expecting 
There is an amazing number of black labs around here aswell! I walked 10 of them today! Plus 4 other labs or lab x's
What dogs have you got, not sure I've ever asked that?

*Heidi*


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Yeh, you imagine a GSD having one of those moments!!! He is very imbarrassing and I think people are looking and going "hmm, typical, these dangerous GSD's!"
> He has met a really old choc lab at work thru the fence and they went mental! Which I really wasnt expecting
> There is an amazing number of black labs around here aswell! I walked 10 of them today! Plus 4 other labs or lab x's
> What dogs have you got, not sure I've ever asked that?
> ...


Oh yes,i can well imagine the looks you must get!!  The dirty looks i get are bad enough and they really couldnt hurt a fly!! I even get tutted at and people will cross the road if they see me coming! 
10 in one day?? their a popular breed then!!
Iv got chihuahua's. I would never recommend that anyone gets a chihuahua!! They have typical little dog syndrome! Xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

zowie said:


> Oh yes,i can well imagine the looks you must get!!  The dirty looks i get are bad enough and they really couldnt hurt a fly!! I even get tutted at and people will cross the road if they see me coming!
> 10 in one day?? their a popular breed then!!
> Iv got chihuahua's. I would never recommend that anyone gets a chihuahua!! They have typical little dog syndrome! Xx


I would just find it funny if 2 little chihuahua's were going mental 

*Heidi*


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> I would just find it funny if 2 little chihuahua's were going mental
> 
> *Heidi*


Its ever so funny!! But other people just dont get it!! I once had a foreign bloke pin himself up against the wall,screaming at me to get them away all because they barked at him!! I shouldnt have laughed as he was just so petrified but I couldnt help myself!  Xx


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> hiiii i would like to officially welcome to the madness :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> im no where near you


i am though  did you get the 2 new bunnies over to you ok? are they enjoying their new home?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

daisyboo said:


> i am though  did you get the 2 new bunnies over to you ok? are they enjoying their new home?


sadly things didnt go as planned, one of the rabbits was admitted to the vets the day before they were due to travel, i havent heard from purple since, so im not sure whats happening  
hope poor bunnies ok


----------



## lennysmum (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi
I'm new too! I get lot's of tips on here about my lovely bun Lenny,he's off to be neutered soon and then we can get him some company 
By the way I'm definately no where near you I'm in Ireland


----------

